# "Karate - A Life in Training"  (A very short documentary I made.)



## SPX (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm currently taking a first-level film production class at the University of Utah and one of our assignments was to make a short (3 to 5 minute) documentary on a topic of our choice.  I wanted to do something martial arts-related and Shotokan Sandan Alun Thomas at the SLC SKA dojo was kind enough to help me out and be my subject.

Questions, comments and constructive criticism are welcome.  Just remember it's my first documentary.

Enjoy!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought it was very well done, but I'm wondering if including footage of tournaments/and or testing would have jazzed it up a bit?   good job!


----------



## SPX (Dec 4, 2012)

ks - learning to fly said:


> I thought it was very well done, but I'm wondering if including footage of tournaments/and or testing would have jazzed it up a bit?   good job!



Oh, for sure.  But this was put together in about three days and it was a rule that I had to shoot all the footage myself.  Also, it was kind of a profile of Alun, and he rarely competes (or tests!).

If I had the time and money then I definitely have some grander ideas.  But baby steps, I suppose.  I'm just barely starting to learn how to do this.


----------



## Manny (Dec 5, 2012)

SPX said:


> I'm currently taking a first-level film production class at the University of Utah and one of our assignments was to make a short (3 to 5 minute) documentary on a topic of our choice.  I wanted to do something martial arts-related and Shotokan Sandan Alun Thomas at the SLC SKA dojo was kind enough to help me out and be my subject.
> 
> Questions, comments and constructive criticism are welcome.  Just remember it's my first documentary.
> 
> ...




I really like the short documentary, what realy likes me the most is mature men are practicing a beautiful martial art instead of watching tv and having a soda and chips. I will glady go to that karate class and enjoy and train with such refinate people.

Manny


----------



## rframe (Dec 5, 2012)

Very well done, especially for your first project.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 5, 2012)

Really enjoyed that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SPX (Dec 5, 2012)

Manny said:


> I really like the short documentary, what realy likes me the most is mature men are practicing a beautiful martial art instead of watching tv and having a soda and chips.



Yeah, for sure.  Those guys kind of inspire me in a way.  It's a reminder that you don't have to let yourself go as you age.




Manny said:


> I will glady go to that karate class and enjoy and train with such refinate people.



They're a good group.  I'm sure they'd love to have you.


----------



## SPX (Dec 5, 2012)

rframe said:


> Very well done, especially for your first project.



Thanks!  

Now that I've dipped my toe into the waters a bit I'd like to try something a little bigger and more elaborate and kind of work my way up to something that's feature-length.  I have a lot of ideas!


----------



## SPX (Dec 5, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Really enjoyed that, thanks for sharing!



No problem.  Thanks for watching!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with us. I thought the video was quite good. I hope to see more form you in the future.


----------



## SPX (Dec 5, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Thanks for sharing with us. I thought the video was quite good.



Thanks!  It's encouraging to get some positive feedback.




Himura Kenshin said:


> I hope to see more form you in the future.



That's the plan!  I'll be out of school for the next month so I'm hoping to be able to use that time to put my next project together.


----------



## Gorilla (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Buka (Dec 6, 2012)

That was very well done. You did a fine job.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Dec 27, 2012)

Very impressing short documentary.


----------



## Chikudun Henryu (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, this is pretty good for your first time making a documentary! I like your music choice and camera angles.
Good job! I would like to see more like this in the future.


----------



## SPX (Jan 3, 2013)

Black Belt Jedi said:


> Very impressing short documentary.



Thanks, man!




Chikudun Henryu said:


> Wow, this is pretty good for your first time making a documentary! I like your music choice and camera angles.
> Good job!



I appreciate it!




Chikudun Henryu said:


> I would like to see more like this in the future.



What I'd REALLY like to do next is make a doc on the American kickboxing scene from the late 70s to early 90s, in the days of the PKA, Bill Wallace, Benny Urquidez, etc.  But it might be a bit ambitious at this stage of the game.


----------

